# huskee with kohler engine



## farmerjhon (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorry for starting out a little clumsey. I have a Huskee with a kohler OHV engine . About 3 years old. Up until today has worked fine.I hand backed it out of the small barn , down the ramp. I started it but it will not go backward or forward.I notice a small amount of oil burning near the front of the engine.It has a wire " lever " that has to be moved to either run For or back. Or just allow it to be pushed without running. Can anyone help? Thank farmer Jhon


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,Farmerjhon!First,check that wire-lever,and make sure it's moving the little arm,on the trans.Next,check the trans pulley,and see if the shaft turns,as well as the pulley,as they some times come loose/strip.Also,check the linkage from the forward/reverse selector,to the transaxle.I had one lose the cotter pin,and it did the same thing. If possible,post a picture,and the model/serial#s,and I can look it up,for more info.


----------



## farmerjhon (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you very much for your help. I will do as you suggested. Farmerjhon


----------



## farmerjhon (Jul 6, 2011)

*huskee w kohler*

i Looked at the Hydrostatic bypass valve lever.( sorry no photos ). the linkage ran into what i assume is the back of the trans.It led to a pivotting arm that had symetrical holes near each end. The small rod that the arm pivotted on does not move. I almost think that there is linkage that is supposed to go from the unoccupied hole into some sort of valve a little more forward of where the and arm are attached. I notice what looks like freshly exposed female threads in the wall of the trans. I can not find it in any parts list. I went to tsc but they do not have my model and ones that have Hydrostatic have a piece of stell covering where it goes into the trans. I am going to use a magnet in and near the barn to see if something has come loose. Thanks and please feel free to further advise. Farmerjhon


----------

